# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  يا حلو سواليف البنات (( إهداء للجنس الناعم فقط ))

## zoheir

*يا حلو سواليف البنات (( إهداء للجنس الناعم فقط ))* 
بنات ... أنا جيتوكلي سواليف ... وغلا
حبيت ...
ورب السماء حبيت
الحين أنا بسكة سفر ...
و يمكن تطول ...!!
الله ... يا حلو السفر ... بالذات إذا هو في هواه ...!!
الله على دموع البنات إذا عشقوا ...
أحسها ماهي دموع ...
أحسها حبة مطر ... كله طهر ...
حتى سوالفهم غير ...
ويبدون في يومٍ جديد
وحلمٍ جديد
ونظراتهم من جد تتغير كثير ...
تصير مرة جارحة
واحيان تبقى سارحة
يا ربي وش حلو البناااات
يجننون
فيهم غلا...وملح ... وحلا...
ما حطه الله فـ أحدٍ غيرهم
إذا ضحكوا
وإذا بكوا
وإذا عشقوا
وإذا مشوا
وإذا وقفوا
وإذا زعلوا
وإذا رضوا
وحتى إذا انقهروااااا بعد ياربي عليهم
سبحان من سوى البنات...!!
ويااااه لو تدرون عن حلمٍ حلمته ... البارحة
والله خطير
والبارحة ماهي مجرد حلم ...
البارحه ميلاد ...!!
والبارحة سكة سفر ... ودربٍ طويل
شوفوا فديت عيونكم ...
وش رايكم في غرتي ...؟!
وفستاني ...؟!
وعطري ...؟!
كله جديد ... كله
كل شي تغير في عهود
كل القديم اللي احبه اليوم أنا صرت أكرهه
اليوم انا ماني عهود
اليوم انا فيني هوى وعشقٍ جديد
حتى اسمي غيرته بعد
اليوم انا إسمي عهد
وقطعت لعيون الهوى وعد...وعهد
إني ما اخون
وابقى على دربي الجديد
وعشقي الجديد
وعطري وفساتيني الجديده
وأنتم ...وش آخر سواليف الهوى معكم ...؟!
تدرون ...؟!
أنا عشقت البارحة
والبارحة ياصار شيء ...!!
البارحة بس ( انا ضحكت )
والبارحة بس ( انا بكيت )
والبارحة بس ( سهرة لين الصبح )
اثر الهوى مجنون ...؟!
سمعت من وحدة تقول
( إن الهوى مثل الربيع ينبت على شفاه البنات
وإذا ضحكوا طاح الكرز )
وسمعت من وحدة تقول
( إن الهوى مثل العطر يفوح بانفاس البنات
وإذا حكوا فاح العطر )
وسمعت من وحدة تقول
( إن الهوى ملعون ابو 
وهو سبب موت البنات
وإذا عشقوا ماتوا قهر )
و وحدة تقول 
وأُخرى تقول
والحين أنا فعلاً عشقت
وانا اللي خلوني أقول
تدرون وش معنى الهوى ...؟!
( موت وحياة ...
وانا عمري القديم ... وقلبي القديم ماتوا جميع البارحة
والبارحة انا حييت ... بعمرٍ جديد ... وقلبٍ جديد
وعشقٍ مثل طعم العسل ...!!
وأثر الهوى عين العقل
وهم يقولون الهوى دايم جنون ...!!
وحتى إذا عشقي جنون ... يبقى الجنون عين العقل ...!!
واثر الهوى كله عبث ...
لكن يجي منه فنون )
الله على العشق النظيف ...!!
عشقت لي قطعة قمر ...!!
رجال ... مو رجال بس ...!!
وربي يـ هو كل الرجال ...
كله احاسيس ... وغلا
كله وله...
زرع على شفاهي الدلال
إذا ضحكت ... يبكي
ياربي عليه
وإذا بكيت ... يموت
وعساي انا قبله أموت ...!!
وإذا لمس كفي بعض كفه شهق ...
بسم الله عليه
وقام يهذي ...!!
ويقول لي أحلى قصيد
وإذا انتهى ... يرجع يعيد
إلييييين أنام ...!!
تدرون البارحة وش قال لي ...؟!
البارحة قال
( تكفين ودي تزعلين ...!!
وإذا انا غالي عليك لعيوني تكفين ازعلي ...!!
تدرين ليش ...؟!)
بصراحة خفت ... وقلت...
( ليش ...؟!)
يقول 
( ابا اتلذذ وانا اطلب رضاك ...
وربي لـ سوي كل شيء ... إلين ماترضى علي ...!!
وحتى إذا صار ورضيتي ...
بـ ارجع بعد وازاعلك ...
واعود أطلب لك رضاك ...!!
واسوي كل اللي تبين ... بس ازعلي
خليني انعم بـ الزعل ... وانعم إذا ترضين ...)
وربي جنون ...!!
شفتوا الهوى وشلون ...؟!
حتى في وقت الزعل يحلى الهوى ...
ويحلى بعد إذا رضيت ...!!
ياربي وش هالحظ الحلو ...؟!
احس انا فعلاً حييت ...!!
كان الزهر اسود ...
والليل هم ...
وكانت سواليفي حكي ...
واحلامي شتات
الله على عشق البنات ... موت وحياة ...!!
يا الله نوموا يابنات
بروح أنا في غرفتي
أجلس انا وقلبي جميع ... بلحالنا
نقراء دواوين الشعر
ونضحك سوى ... ونبكي سوى ...
ونـ ناااااام ونتغطى باحاسيس البنات إذا عشقوا ...!!
ونذوق لو مرة دفى ...!!

----------


## نور الولاية

أشكر كم ع الخاطرة الحلوه ....
ممتن للطف كلماتكم ....

ممتن لدفء تعابيركم .....
سلمكم الله و رعاكم ....

دمتم بكل ود

----------


## عنيده

قصيده اكثر من رائعه 

اتمنى ليك التوفيق ... بس اقول حق بنت وحده او حق البنات كلهم ؟؟ 

تحياتي

----------


## ياسمين علي

يالله بجد بجد أعجبتني الخاطره ليش؟
لأنها للبنات يالله بجد حلوه ورائعه جداجدا
اتمنى ان ارى غيرها ودمت معنا
وشكرا

----------


## حبي حيدري

جدا حلوة تسلم بعد نبي وحدة ثانية  بالتوفيق

----------


## ياسمين علي

واي الخاطره جنن تهبل شكرا جزيلا لايوجد لي الكلام اخذت الكلام انت كله ميرسي

----------


## لحن الخلود

يعطيك الف عافية على الكلمات الرائعه
سلمت يمناك نقل موفق واختيار متقن 
تحياتي اخوي

----------


## zoheir

> أشكر كم ع الخاطرة الحلوه ....
> 
> ممتن للطف كلماتكم .... 
> ممتن لدفء تعابيركم .....
> سلمكم الله و رعاكم .... 
> 
> دمتم بكل ود



 
تحياتي نور انا الي الشكرش على تنوير صفحتي نور وشكرا

----------


## zoheir

> قصيده اكثر من رائعه 
> 
> اتمنى ليك التوفيق ... بس اقول حق بنت وحده او حق البنات كلهم ؟؟ 
> 
> تحياتي



لا عنيده الشعر لكي غانتي هديه لا تزعلي علينا لااني غير متزوج

----------


## zoheir

> يالله بجد بجد أعجبتني الخاطره ليش؟
> لأنها للبنات يالله بجد حلوه ورائعه جداجدا
> اتمنى ان ارى غيرها ودمت معنا
> وشكرا



\


ياسمين صحيح أعجبتكي أذاً انا فخور بذلك  ويشرفني  ويعطيكي الف عافيه على المرور الكريم

----------


## zoheir

> جدا حلوة تسلم بعد نبي وحدة ثانية بالتوفيق



أبشر بسعدك ما يهمك أخوي بس نبي رضاك علينا وتسلم

----------


## zoheir

> يعطيك الف عافية على الكلمات الرائعه
> سلمت يمناك نقل موفق واختيار متقن 
> تحياتي اخوي



 
لحن أنا بصراحه زعلان منكي بس من واجبي أن ارد عليكي واحترمكي من كل قلبي ولكي الف تحيه من قلب مجروح وشكراً

----------


## رونق الزهر

ههههههههههههههههه
طبعا انا عجبتني الخاطرة 
وانت تعلم لماذا سيدي 
على العموم شكرا على هذاالموضوع 
وطبعا اسلوب جميل واكثر من رائع دمتم بود
رونق الزهر

----------


## فديت قلبي

تعجز حروفي عن كتابة ماخطته يمناك 
احاسيس نقف عاجزين امامها 
تبسمنا وتلذذنا بقرأتها 
يسلموووووووووو

تحياتي 
فديت قلبي

----------


## عبق الورد

اللة يعطيك العافية 

يلا نبي بعد 

ترى احنى متحمسين 

للخواطر يلا

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

جدا جمييييلهـ 

يسلمووووا

----------

